# Disgusted.



## wendy mckay (Sep 28, 2019)

Well here I am again.  It seems I always have a gripe about myself ...... perhaps even feel sorry for myself. I often think stop moaning and do something about it,   but what?  Living with T2 diabetes and on insulin, picking up allot of weight, and dealing with loss of mobility  due to damaged spine and Neuropathy in legs and feet, plus AF it has all just gotten out of hand. I don't want to live this way but I don't want to give up either.  I need a good easy eating plan, as my husband cares for me full time. I need to try and exercise somehow, but don't even know where or what to do in my case.

Are there people out there feeling the same if so  what changes if any did you make. I absolutely hate the sight of my body and what I have become. I am 61.  PLEASE HELP!!!!  Thanks


----------



## Ditto (Oct 1, 2019)

wendy mckay said:


> Are there people out there feeling the same if so  what changes if any did you make. I absolutely hate the sight of my body and what I have become. I am 61.  PLEASE HELP!!!!  Thanks


I feel the same way. I have no answers. I think I'm going to try and emulate Drummer, she gives excellent advice and is the proof of the pudding.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh dear - there's a responsibility - to be a good example.
First, though, I have never felt the same way, a cheerful little spark, I am which can be irritating particularly at silly o'clock on a dark wet morning.
Anyone on insulin needs to make small adjustments to their diet and medication - preferably not on a Saturday morning.
If you can get hold of Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution, I have the 2003 edition, have a read through, and then work backwards, reducing your carb intake little by little and getting used to the lower insulin requirements and the different foods, that would seem safest. 
There should come a point where you begin to see a reduction in weight, you have passed from maintenance into the premaintenance level, and by reducing again you should see ongoing weightloss.
The shock of going into Induction at 20 gm of carbs a day is not something I would recommend to an insulin user. When I tried it after one of the high carb diets I was put on, I was losing over two pounds a day and had to crawl up stairs.
The New Diet Revolution is useful as it has recipes, menus and a lot of advice, plus food lists, which should be handy when managing insulin as well.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 2, 2019)

> I was losing over two pounds a day and had to crawl up stairs.


It got me in the legs too, my first time on Atkins. Could hardly manage the stairs come to think of it, worth it though for the feeling of wellbeing a few days in. Wish I'd stuck to it. Lost six pounds my first week but this was ages before being diagnosed with type 2. If I'd stuck to it I might not have become type 2!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello! - and well done for posting.  It's rubbish to be open and get going when we're trying to change something about ourselves.   I think it is, anyway.  

Little steps.  Change breakfast to something relative low / indigestible carb.  Let the new habit settle in - What we do habitually is what's important. Then tackle lunches.   Etc.  At least I'm trying this at the moment (I'm a T1 putting weight on).

Exercise - that sou ds tough with your dufficties.  Does swimming work for you?


----------

